# Cryptic Cubing Discord Server



## Nathan Black (Jan 3, 2021)

Are you looking for a great online cubing competition? Then Cryptic Cubing is for you!

We have:
Friendly Staff
Heaps of roles
Active Community
Lots of Channels

If you want any of this, then join!


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

How would i join without link? Kinda sus.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes


Nathan Black said:


> Are you looking for a great online cubing competition? Then Cryptic Cubing is for you!
> 
> We have:
> Friendly Staff
> ...



Cool, but please attach a link.


----------

